# C&D Da Vinci



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*Pipe Tobacco Reviews*

well, 1 of my 5 sampler tobaccos was Da Vinci. i've got a "thing" for oriental blends/scottish blends lately, and there is something about that flavor that i love....

anyhow, i finally got to try this sample after installing a new microwavehood thingy, as our old one was the original that came with the house (1985). since it's cold out, my wife (cigarette smoker) and i have turned our garage into our smoking area. we crack the back door or a garage door, or both (depends on how cold it is). well, i forgot to crack the door i was sitting by today.

she normally LOVES my pipe tobacco, mostly the aromatics, but not this one. i came upstairs and i could smell that nasty cinnamon apple spray she uses to "freshen up" the house, it's disgusting. she said that whatever i was smoking was horrid.

i came back down to the garage and sure enough, it smelled like the incense used in church services.

what's so odd about that is that i LOVED the tobacco flavor. had some serious spice to it, there was no lack of flavor here, that's for sure. it lit easily and only because i scraped most of the cake out of this pipe did i have to re-light it.

if you like tobacco heavy in latakia, full in flavor, and that will keep any bugs away in the summertime, this is for you. i'm going to order a few more tins of this.


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

*Re: Cornell & Diehl - Da Vinci*

That sounds good. Did you order the sampler directly from Cornell & Diehl? I'm thinking about ordering some.

Also, I wonder how that tobacco would be with some age on it.

Here's a cool website about aging tobacco.

CLICK for Tobacco Aging


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: Cornell & Diehl - Da Vinci*

yep. every time i've ordered, i've called them directly on the phone to make my order.


----------



## DrStrangelove (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Pipe Tobacco Reviews*

*Cornel and Diehl - Da Vinchi*



IHT said:


> well, 1 of my 5 sampler tobaccos was Da Vinci. i've got a "thing" for oriental blends/scottish blends lately, and there is something about that flavor that i love....
> 
> anyhow, i finally got to try this sample after installing a new microwavehood thingy, as our old one was the original that came with the house (1985). since it's cold out, my wife (cigarette smoker) and i have turned our garage into our smoking area. we crack the back door or a garage door, or both (depends on how cold it is). well, i forgot to crack the door i was sitting by today.
> 
> ...


_*IHT* - thanks, i just saw the topic and thought, "i should move my review to this thread and sticky it." so, i guess i'll just sticky it._


----------



## Eichen (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: Cornell & Diehl - Da Vinci*

Da Vinci is good, good, good, good $h!t. Buy some now!

Phone them direct and get a sampler like IHT did. Excellent CS. They've hundreds of blends. It's bewildering and fun.

C&D tinned blends are cheaper at JR tho.
-E


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: Cornell & Diehl - Da Vinci*

just an update:

have yet to order a tin, as i'm still working on that 5 pack sampler. i did pick up a small can/tin of some gl pease (something) that was recommended by the B&M i took my mastro de paja and da vinci's to be professionally cleaned... will let you know what i think of that.

anyway, da vinci is still that full on, in your face, mouth numbing tobacco that i thought it was. flavors are strong, strong, yet easy to blow out the nose (as is most pipe tobacco).

i really like this stuff, and the junkyard dawg that i had again a few nights back. that junkyard dawg is "smokey" in flavor, that cubed burley must be the key. i'm nearly out of both of these and am going over it in my mind on how to acquire pipes with larger bowls so i can dedicate one to each tobacco.

that da vinci pipe is the biggest pipe i have, maybe that'll be what i smoke the da vinci tobacco in, sounds easy to remember...

ah well, i have too much tobacco right now, not enough time/pipes to smoke 'em. still trimming it down to what i want to order more of.

mac baren vanilla cream
da vinci
junkyard dawg
morleys best

those seem to be tops on my list right now. haven't smoke the penzance enough to crack the chart, as i need a minimum # of bowls before consideration is taken.

well, that is all. figured i'd update here since i'm out of the cigar scene. and to be honest, i haven't missed 'em at all thanks to the fine smokes iv'e been having with my pipes.



IHT said:


> well, 1 of my 5 sampler tobaccos was Da Vinci. i've got a "thing" for oriental blends/scottish blends lately, and there is something about that flavor that i love....
> 
> anyhow, i finally got to try this sample after installing a new microwavehood thingy, as our old one was the original that came with the house (1985). since it's cold out, my wife (cigarette smoker) and i have turned our garage into our smoking area. we crack the back door or a garage door, or both (depends on how cold it is). well, i forgot to crack the door i was sitting by today.
> 
> ...


----------

